# Getting Sarge Neutered?



## rgrim84 (May 8, 2009)

Will getting Sarge neutered calm him down at all? Even with all the exercise I give him he is still very high strung and hyper. He turning 9 months old next week and I'm sure he's just still being a puppy, but I was just curious if getting him neutered would calm him down. 

He also still cries like a baby all the time, I want to get him out of that winning habit as well. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Anna acted no different after her spay...she's still spazzy as ever. I think the calmness comes from maturity, she's calmer now at 1yo, but she still has tons of energy.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

You want him out of the whining stage good luck 
mine is 4 and still whines


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: littledmcYou want him out of the whining stage good luck
> mine is 4 and still whines










But he's VERY handsome when he does it!


----------



## rgrim84 (May 8, 2009)

Lol, I had a feeling that he was going to whiner for a long time. I run him in the morning to help get some of that energy out until I come home and after my run I go inside to get ready. Well Sarge (an outside dog) likes to sit outside the bathroom window and do the sadest longest whine/howl. I feel so bad when he does that but I do my best to ignore it. I wish I could take him to work with me.


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Max though not Neutered I don't think it would make a difference in his drives


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

I think they eventually calm down a little when they turn 11 or 12...


----------



## Alto (Nov 18, 2008)

If he's outside while you're away & is not in an escape proof dog kennel (floor, roof & walls), I'd neuter him!

How much exercise/activity does he get on a daily basis? how much mental stimulation (classes etc)? - this will likely do more to calm him down than neutering.
You mention running with him, hopefully he is running on grass rather than concrete etc; even then, at 9 months, he should be getting burst excercise (re longterm joint health) rather than extended runs ...

OTOH early neuter does affect muscle mass & bone density so depending on what you want to do with him, give this more or less consideration.

If you do neuter him, you would have an easier time getting him into doggy daycares (just a couple days a week will often help tire them out).


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Nadi was spayed about 4.5 months ago and it did nothing to curb her enthusiasim for life. Zisso was nuetered 8 months ago and he is pretty mellow. However, I also have to take into consideration what their temperments were like prior to being altered and how much excercise they get on a daily basis. There is never enough excercise for Nadi, it seems.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: rgrim84 Well Sarge (an outside dog) likes to sit outside the bathroom window and do the sadest longest whine/howl. I feel so bad when he does that but I do my best to ignore it. I wish I could take him to work with me.


I don't think he is so much wanting to go to work with you in particular as he is wanting to have a more involved, invested place in your life and your home in general.

Is there a reason why he is an outside dog? I don't recommend it for most dogs and this breed in particular has a hard dealing with that kind of isolated lifestyle. 

Others have asked my other question, namely what kind of training and socializing you have done with him. Both are huge components of having a happy dog and need to be looked at as a life long process with your dog and not just a thing you do a few times when they are a puppy.

I don't think neutering him will lower his energy level. He is just a youngster and SHOULD have tons of energy. With that said, unless you have a practical reason for keeping him intact, you should be making plans to get him neutered.
Sheilah


----------



## rgrim84 (May 8, 2009)

Sarge is an outside dog because my family doesnt believe in having dogs in the house, especially big dogs. I tired to crate train him, but he wanted nothing to do with it and I was persistant and delt with his cries for weeks. However, everytime I put him outside he stopped crying. He's only quite when he's outside with the exception of when he see's or hears me inside, then he starts crying to come in... I used to let him in a lot but he doesn't settle down and he cries until we let him back outside. So thats why he's an outside dog. 

As far as exercise, I run/walk him (run for 30 seconds, walk for 3-5 mins) everyday. He usually runs on the grass and I run on the cement. We usally do more walks then runs. I also take him to the dog park and he LOVESSSS it there. That is his favorite place in the world and he does really well with all the other dogs (big and small). I stopped taking him to classes after he learned all of his basic commands, but I still practice them at home with him everyday. He's a really good boy, I want to get another German Shepherd so he has someone to play with, but now isn't the time for me to get another dog. I plan to get him neutered next month, we'll see what happens.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

My girl will be 13 years old in March and just started to calm down last year.. Good luck.. hahaha..

Stark whines over everything.. very vocal.. lol.. he is also spazzy, but I wouldn't change that.. I love a dog who keeps me busy!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

No, neutering will not calm your puppy down. If your puppy calms down after neutering, then he is maturing and he will mature whether you neuter or not. 

I also think that the puppy needs to be inside with SOMEONE. Try this out for size, put the dog in a crate inside or board it overnight, and then YOU stay outside in the yard. Do some yard work, find a spot to take a nap, run the fence line. And look at where you keep coming back to. If you enjoy staying out there by yourself, and you think it is just a fine place to be, then stay out there with your dog. SLEEP out there with your dog. It's great, the dog will love it and then you can have an outside dog.


----------



## TitonsDad (Nov 9, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: selzerNo, neutering will not calm your puppy down. If your puppy calms down after neutering, then he is maturing and he will mature whether you neuter or not.
> 
> I also think that the puppy needs to be inside with SOMEONE. Try this out for size, put the dog in a crate inside or board it overnight, and then YOU stay outside in the yard. Do some yard work, find a spot to take a nap, run the fence line. And look at where you keep coming back to. If you enjoy staying out there by yourself, and you think it is just a fine place to be, then stay out there with your dog. SLEEP out there with your dog. It's great, the dog will love it and then you can have an outside dog.


Wow thats as blunt as you can be if I do say so myself...


----------



## rgrim84 (May 8, 2009)

***Post removed by Admin. Personal attacks and foul language are not allowed.***


----------

